# The next Lucky13 sig...???



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just looking to get the next siggy after the one I have now.... I thought that, if possible to work in Walther Dahl, Gunther Rall and their machines in this one, with a knight cross and a number 13 somewhere, since they both flew machines with that number....
I don't know if to use these and whatever can be found on Dahl....not much pictureswise on him or his machines...

You've got free hands to play....8)


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2008)

Mate, I LOVE that top pic!! ..let's see which one will get lucky, or which one Lucky will get...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2008)

How about something like this???


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool Thorlifter.

And here my idea.Two sizes.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a good one, TL... I like it...

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice job Thor. Both are good looking but I gotta lean towards Thors. 

Then again, it's all Lucky's call.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2008)

I like it Wurger. I like how you put the Iron Cross on there.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2008)

THX


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, I can size it down if you wish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome work fellas....!! Like them both!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2008)

A tie!!!!! Wooo Hooo!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Welll pick one dangnabbitt


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2008)

oh, oh!! Can I play??!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2008)

HA HA HA HA. Good one Njaco


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2008)

There must be some weird pets living in New Jersey Njaco....I take it that the neigbours dog is in deep sh*t, right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2008)

NEWS REPORT
SUCMYNUT NEW JERSEY
WTHC REPORTING
Reuters Dated April 3rd, 2008

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Sucmynut (US)
Local residents of this sleepy little town were shocked when little Mike Hunt found his pet Chihuahua, Mr. Nubbs, dead outside his trailer, the apparent victim of a high powered rifle round.

Said the boys father, Mike Sr. "Whe all thaught da cat next doour was aktin kinda wierd of late..."

Area Law Officers are baffled by the incident, and are on the lookout for any suspicious activity. If anyone has information concerning this matter, please contact the Sherriffs Office at (213) 555-1922

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2008)

And point for Njaco.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2008)

I take it that siggy is out of the running?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Naaah....I'll keep it for the x-mas holidays....!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

Kudo's to Les and Njaco!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

keep 'em coming fellas....can you make something with Gunther Rall and Walther Dahl as well??


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

How about something like this? Again, resizing it isn't a problem.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking good Thorlifter, looking good....can you add some 13's (two maybe) in some old style font....if you do like the playing cards.... pic in lower left/upper right and 13's in upper left/lower right??

Keep 'em coming fellas...AWESOME work!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

Awe crap.....I forgot your name!!!! ha ha ha.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

Just for fun, I did one for me too! Which one do you like better, my current one, or this one.

Also, to my photoshop buddies. When I save as a .gif, as you can see on the siggy I did for Lucky and my new one, I'm getting some white backgound on the transparent areas. Any suggestions how to eliminate that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Isn't that a Kiwi Corsair Thorlifter?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2008)

I like it TL, but you need a Corsair with American markings since you have all the US aces in the sig. I just so happen to have taken a shot similar to that last saturday...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's a few other to play with.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!!!

Thanks Eric and Lucky.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2008)

I have more on my website too. I just posted some new Corsair shots in the Riverside 2008 section.

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, March 29, 2008, Riverside Airshow- F4U Corsair


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, and BTW Thor, Boyington did not have 28 kills to his credit due to his bogus reporting of his kills with the AVG....

His "Official" total is 23 kills, 3 coming from his AVG days instead of 6.... His last 2 victories, claimed when he was shot down and made a POW, were unsubstantiated and therefore not confirmed...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thorlifter and all.... What do you think about swapping Dahls Bf 109 to one of his Fw 190's










....and the cross for this one?






Also, can the edges around the pilots be made softer....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't forgot about switching the plane Lucky. I'll try to get it done today.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2008)

Boom.......


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

How about any of these? Yes, I'll clean up the little white spots.


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2008)

Great work again, Thor, but maybe a little cluttered ??


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking great Mr T.... Maybe make the "Lucky13" slightly smaller, in old lettering and "see through"? Can you swap the knightcross for this one...






....and make the edges around the pilots more soft? Top notch work otherwise mate.....thanks!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

Tried one myself, Lucky but I don't know. Still getting the hang of this new program. Don't have borders and can't do fonts like Wurger yet.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2008)

Hui guys,

But the siggy is very nice Njaco. Maybe a thiny bit Westernish for me but I like the idea.

And Thor.... I like the third one form the #37 bunch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

All looks good to me fellas, great stuff! Keep 'em coming and I'll have siggy's to 2020.... 
Here's another Idea....can you try something if possible as well with *Red 13* from JV44?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

Can you buy Photoshop and leave us the 'ell alone!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

No bl**dy chance and now....f*ck off!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you been drinking anything guys or you have had a Reggae meeting?

Njaco's idea sounds good.

Jan I don't know if I can use my favourite Dora in your siggy.It might be a sacrilege or something like that.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok buddy, how about this.......


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

Starting to look like a Scandinavian yard sale...."How much for the Jug on the right?"


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe I could add a barn in the background!!! heh heh


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

Its not you, TO. Lucky just wants so much stuff. I'm waiting for him to remember that he likes hemis!


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, can you re-engine that 109 using photoshop..??!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

You guys think it's too much, aye? What's your ideas then? I'm all ears...  
Looks great nonetheless buddy!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2008)

Jan, been playing around with a few. Not exactly happy yet but I have a few more I'll finish.


----------



## fly boy (Jun 3, 2008)

Njaco said:


> oh, oh!! Can I play??!!



oh thats a good one


----------



## fly boy (Jun 3, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Boom.......



nice


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2008)

AWESOME....MAGNIFICENT....OUTSTANDING.....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

And.... the winner is ????

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well Mr C.....I'm waiting for his "Not exactly happy yet but I have a few more I'll finish" pics.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, a few more but something just doesn't look or feel right. I think they're nice but something is missing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Suuuuuperb! Those will be saved on the computer anyway!


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris, Those two in post 53 are fantastic!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'm trying to figure out how to get some airplanes in it - tastefully.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with Evan, Chris.Your skills are still getting better.Great siggies.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 11, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Tried one myself, Lucky but I don't know. Still getting the hang of this new program. Don't have borders and can't do fonts like Wurger yet.



Is this the "Gimp" program you mentioned?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

yes it is. My only complaint is the fonts are really lacking along with any style within the font. Like Wurger's is not something I can do - at least haven't figured it out yet. I can do the plane, the emblem and the background but the font - no. And there really is no border program but what do you want for free?!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Do you have in Gimp the Xtens option in the main Gimp's menu?
If yes you should find about 30 effects there that you can use for 3D-effect
with text.
The path is Xtens/Script-Fu/Logos.

THere is a link where I found that.I know that it is in Polish but look at these shots please.Maybe you can associate something.

GIMP w praktyce - Jak stworzyæ efektowny napis, oraz jak pisaæ po okrêgu


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

Look at these sites as well.please.

Gimp Text Effects Tutorials - Search for Gimp Tutorials on Pixel2Life
lf113, Graphics: Pseudo 3D with Gimp
Creating a 3D effect with image editing software (GIMP or Photoshop) - Instructables - DIY, How To, photography - Entry
Gimp Text Effects Tutorials - Tutorialized
GIMP - 3-D Floating Logo
Gimp - Text Effects


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, thanks, Wurger! I'll be trolling those sites for awhile!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

While you're playing around....how about something with USS Yorktown CV-5, 1934-42, laid down 21 May 1934 and sunk 7 June 1942?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Did a real quick one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a keeper my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking cool.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2008)

Would anyone mind awfully to have a go at doing a new siggy of this one? Couldn't fin any pics of Black Cats flying at night for the siggy.... Just add the Lucky13 and "THE BLACK CATS FLIES TONIGHT"






*VPB-33 SETS A RECORD*
On the night of September 23, Lieutenant (j.g.) William B. ‘Wild Bill" Sumpter made three spectacular kills in one run. Searching the Davao Gulf on Mindanao, he discovered a large 10,000-ton Chitose-class seaplane carrier. Two destroyer escorts were refueling from the large vessel, one on each side. It was a Black Cat’s dream come true. Sumpter came in on the three helpless vessels at masthead level, releasing four bombs in a stick. The first struck a destroyer escort, the next two hit the tender, and the fourth exploded below decks in the other destroyer escort, causing three secondary blasts which threw the plane 200 feet in the air. Both escort vessels sank almost immediately. Sumpter then swung around and raked the tender with his guns. She was on fire and listing to one side, and the Cat pilot was determined to finish her off. After several strafing passes, the big ship rolled over on her side and settled in the water. Scratch three!"

VPB-33 lost a man that night when Lieutenant (j.g.) Robert W. Schuetz bombed a 10,000-ton transport at Toli Toli Bay, Celebes Island. As the Cat made its run on the ship, heavy gunfire hit the starboard propeller, blew two cylinders off the engine, and holed the wing. Schuetz hung on grimly and dropped his string of bombs, two of which struck the side of the big ship. As the plane passed overhead, however, gunfire ripped through the bottom, fatally wounding the navigator, Ensign LeRoy Flatau. The plane was shaking violently but Schuetz was able to climb to 2,000 feet where he shut down the gasping engine and feathered the prop. Ordering all unnecessary gear jettisoned, he flew the badly damaged Cat back to the tender, a distance of 550 miles on one engine. As Flip Anderson later pointed out, "we had no alternate bases to which we could return! It was the home tender or else!"

That same night, in Kolono Bay, Celebes Island Anderson hit a 10,500-ton tanker which caught fire, rolled over and sank. A gunner on another Cat operating in the same area was wounded during an attack which damaged a small freighter.

VPB-33 flew its last flights of this search-and-attack tour on the night of October 3-4. Lieutenant (j.g.) John Zubler’s aircraft was badly damaged, one crewman was killed and two others wounded during an attack on a 3,000-ton freighter. Zubler got off all his bombs, two of which hit the vessel amidships, but the cost had been high.

Wild Bill Sumpter was also out that last night. He and his crews had already sunk thirteen ships and damaged three others during the month of September and were looking for something to cap off their score. They found it in the northwest part of Celebes Island in Toli Toli Bay. That night the weather was clear as they flew along the coast with a large bright moon lighting their way. As they passed the entrance to the bay, they took a look inside and much to their surprise found two cruisers, a destroyer, and a destroyer escort lying at anchor there. All were darkened but the moon clearly illuminated them. Sumpter played it cool. Assuming that he had also been seen by the Japanese, he continued on past the mouth of the bay and then headed out to sea. There was no indication from the enemy ships that the Cat had been detected. About an hour later, Sumpter turned around and headed back. He radioed base advising them of his find and his intention to attack at 0100. If nothing was heard from the Cat thereafter, the people back at the tender would not have to guess what happened.

As they bore in on Toli Toli Bay, the pilot briefed his crew. They were going to make landfall some distance up the coast and skirt along the shore in an effort to mask their approach by the mountainous terrain. At the last minute, they would burst into the bay and hopefully catch the Japanese ships by surprise. No one was to open fire with the machine guns until Sumpter gave the word.

Everything went as planned until the final moments. The Cat approached from behind a hill at a thousand feet and Sumpter pushed the nose over about a mile and a half from one of the cruisers. But by this time they had been seen and when they were about a quarter of a mile from the drop, all four warships opened with heavy and light antiaircraft fire. It was like a thick wall which no airplane could possibly penetrate. Sumpter later observed that he could have lit a cigarette on the tracers – they were that close. Still, he held the Cat in its dive and continued his attack run down the centerline of the target ship (believed to have been a Katori-class cruiser). At 125 feet of altitude, he let go with his entire bomb load – no spacing. All of them landed on the unfortunate victim. The blast enveloped the aircraft and Sumpter thought they had been hit. But the aircraft still seemed to respond to his command. He dove for the water and headed for the entrance to the bay. Tracers and heavy gunfire continued to burst around the Cat as it skimmed the surface. Moments later it made a sharp turn, almost dipping a wing tip in the water, and ducked behind a point of land.

Checking the Cat over, Sumpter determined that it had not sustained any serious damage. He took up a position in the darkness just outside the bay and orbited while watching fires burn aboard the enemy vessel. Then, with weapons expended, he began the long flight back to the tender." 

Wild Bill Sumpter’s spectacular pyrotechnic display was the icing on the cake for VPB-33. In fact, all the pilots and crewmen of that squadron had performed magnificently to amass a record of enemy tonnage sunk, destroyed, and damaged that no other Cat squadron was able to surpass. In the course of just over one month, forty-three ships totaling 103,500 tons had been sent to the bottom or otherwise destroyed. Twenty more adding up to 53,500 tons were severely damaged. A large number of miscellaneous vessels of various descriptions were also dispatched, although their tonnage is not included in the 157,000-ton total documented for this squadron during this period.

General MacArthur in a dispatch to the Seventh Fleet Commander Admiral Kinkaid praised the "recent magnificent performance" of the Black Cats. "No command in the war," he said, "has excelled the brilliance of their operations."


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2008)

Are you sure you don't want anything more snazzy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2008)

If anyone finds a better pics or artwork of PBY Catalina "Black Cats", sure...! Just play around..!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking good to me but I have to wait when I can use my comp, still working on my daughter's laptop.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers Wojtek!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2008)

Just some quickies. I have great difficulty cramming text into your pic, though.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2008)

Very good idea Marcel. Byt the yellow colour doesn't fit at all.You should change it into one of lighter colours in these pics.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2008)

What idea? Just put up the words  I'll make another when I have time, this time with an idea behind it.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, new idea, don't like the text totally yet, maybe wurger can do anything with it?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good.Can you use another font for Jan's nick? Is there the wind effect available with your graphic application? If it is a Photoshop it should be.Set the effect from left to right to get a correspondence to the water splashes.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Looking good.Can you use another font for Jan's nick? Is there the wind effect available with your graphic application? If it is a Photoshop it should be.Set the effect from left to right to get a correspondence to the water splashes.



You mean something like this?
Sometime I think some of the effects in Paintshop Pro (which I use) are not as good as those in photoshop. The highlight function as you used it in my thread is not as good in Paintshop as in your example. But maybe I'm just too much a rookie yet


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice Marcel!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2008)

Hallo Marcel,

That's it exactly I've meant.And you are right the Photoshop effects can be better, but it can be a matter of settings I think. Anyway the sign looks really much better.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great!!! Maybe the Lucky 13 font could be larger? Love the freakin' cat's eyes!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice work Marcel...!! Would you mind awfully to try to swap the "Dumbo" for the "Black Cat" to see how that would turn out? Given enough time, Wojtek, Njaco and the folks will have to watch their backs...they're getting competition!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Nice work Marcel...!! Would you mind awfully to try to swap the "Dumbo" for the "Black Cat" to see how that would turn out? Given enough time, Wojtek, Njaco and the folks will have to watch their backs...they're getting competition!


Thanks.
Hmm, lost me there, what would you like to change? Dumbo is an elephant, right?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> That's it exactly I've meant.And you are right the Photoshop effects can be better, but it can be a matter of settings I think. Anyway the sign looks really much better.



Tried fiddling with the setting for high-lighting many times, but no luck yet. Maybe better effects can be downloaded?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not sure but you should try.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2008)

The Cat that you're using now for the siggy, were sometimes known as "Dumbo's" when used for rescues....the one that I posted with two Cats, are known as "Black Cats....
Just to see what the siggy would like, if you don't mind my friend...


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah, I don't know much about catalinas, sorry. How's this? Same idea, other pic.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice Marcel. I'm glad I haven't used the pic you did. It would be a double post. 

Here a couple of my ones in a few variants:


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Marcel Wojtek: They are both good..... I'm glad I don't have to choose !

Jan: Save both of them.... one for now, one for later !!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2008)

I really like that last one Wurger! And the new one from Marcel is excellent! Love those cat eyes!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 1, 2008)

I would vote for the one Marcel did, then the second to last one Wurger did.

Nice work guys.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think the cat also fitted with this pic very well after a few adjustments. You think the eyes should be greener?
I like Wurger's 5th one. He's very good at fonts, something I still have to get the hang of.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, much appreciated! I saved them on the computer, gonna use them both....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome 'Cat' siggy! ...glad i didn't have to choose....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2008)

Also thanks to all of you guys.

Well done Marcel


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweet siggy!! Well done fellers!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Think that I'll have to use Marcels's and Wojtek's on a weekly basis as I like them both...


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job guys... Black Cat is an excellent subject too!

.


----------



## DBII (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice cat. 13

DBII


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Also thanks to all of you guys.
> 
> Well done Marcel



Thanks Wurger yours is quite good aswell (as always)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2008)

I like your new one, too, Mon Ami. Love the windmill !

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I like your new one, too, Mon Ami. Love the windmill !
> 
> Charles



Thanks Charles. Seems to be quite popular with the mods here.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2008)

The PBY is Luck13's siggy is from the box artwork of a Revell model kit from the 60's. 

I built that kit in 1969 or 1970 after my next door neighbor told me about his flying PBY's in the SW Pacific during WW2.
He was in the naval reserves untill 1972, flying P2V's out of the reserve unit at Minneapolis International Airport.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Think that it's time for new siggy shortly....anyone that feels like playing around?






Mission By Moonlight.....





Top Dog....





Ready For Action....





First Kill...!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2008)

Lets see how this works.....

damn, the transparency didn't work and the font looks like crap.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, same problem I had with mine with the transparency not working.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Like the idea....! 8) Nice going matey!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Think that it's time for new siggy shortly....anyone that feels like playing around?


Again? I just made one....



Ah well, allright


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks great Marcel...love the idea with the map! 8)


----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2008)

Another one, simple.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, I kinda like that one, Marcel.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice attempts here guys.
My ones.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

And another idea...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Really like the last one 8)....maybe another font..?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

What about these?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe something in an older style Wojtek, Sorry...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

No problem....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2008)

Picky b*stard, isn't he?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Not picky, just a b*stard... Excellent work Wojtek and others....! Superb!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2008)

I really like that last one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice touch with the "Night Shift", never thought about that...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

Always in the details Wojtek, always in the details....
With you guys on the forum, Wojtek, NJ, Marcel, Mr T and others, this has to be THE forum with the BEST looking siggys...!!! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2008)

Some damn fine work Guys!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Lucky,

I tried the same trick as I used on Becca's siggy. Just testing to see what it looks like as siggy, first one is probably too big:


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2008)

Really looks good, Marcel!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2008)

Now Lucky, as far as your avatar goes, that one puts you in the running with Trackend for the best avatar.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Now Lucky, as far as your avatar goes, that one puts you in the running with Trackend for the best avatar.



yep I agree with you there man


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I think that it's time for few new siggys...simply because you all know how I enjoy to keep your artistic side active and most of all, your siggy work are so fricking good.... The same as usual but this time add besides Lucky13 also "Night Shift or Nightshift..it's one word isn't it? Which Wojtek so cleverly added to the next siggy that I'll use after new year... 










Is it possible to make these two slightly larger...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2009)

What!?  No takers....??


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2009)

Wrong timing, Lucky, just before Christmas.  BTW, you still have some siggies to go. On your question, yes, you can enlarge these pictures, but they'll be slightly less sharp.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> What!?  No takers....??



Be patient....young boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2009)

That's alright chaps....just noising you guys up!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2009)

Beside, we're focused on this Group Build thingy.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Beside, we're focused on this Group Build thingy.



who? Me?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, just testing an idea:


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2009)

Blue moon, just for fun


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent.I like the 3D effect.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2009)

Dude...thats an awesome graphic of that Lanc with one engine burning curving around to finish off that nasty twin egined thingy !!!.


I'll get me coat !


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a lot of fun with this one:


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice work Marcel! I enjoy watching you playing around with the pics and last one is just hilarious! 8)


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah me too  I liked the last one as well, just a little fun. Still have to work on my eye of perspective though, some minor mistakes. Still difficult to come up with something original. I don't like just putting the name in a pic.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2009)

Marcel.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2009)

Thought I would have a little fun. Heres a birthday present, Jan!

Courtesy of Clave!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bl**dy h*ll Chris!  I'm stunned to silence....!

Cr*p...! Forgot to say thank you!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2009)

Well done Chris.  Excellent !!!!!

But now all pages here will be loading very long.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't care....I HAVE THE COOLEST SIGGY! lmao!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 25, 2009)

U need to get 3 more 13's Chris and have 13 profiles cycling though... Great frickin siggy tho, but the size of the thing in kilobytes is gonna be huge huh??


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2009)

I can make it smaller if needed. Hard time finding 'good' profiles. Clave has done some wonderful work and I hope he doesn't mind. Thats why I kept his copyright on it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe we can convince to a few more 13's....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2009)

Made this one alittle smaller.....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2009)

Great work, Njaco


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good Chris. One thing might be to slow down the changing a bit. I think it is currently too quick, I think around 5 seconds would be a good time (or have 12/13 profiles and cycle them through in 1 minute).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, there's no need to stop now fellas...  Keep working on my siggys, there's always room for more as I love them all and I enjoy to watch your work....
Hope to see some more done with the pics in post #139! The one done Chris with the profiles is bl**dy brilliant, excellent, superb and all that stuff and I'll be using it for a while, like until Monday next week!   Unfortunately I don't have the program to play around like you professionals here... 
Thanks a million for taking your time and do all this for me, very much appreciated it is indeed!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the program to play around like you professionals here...



Well, lucky, that's no excuse GIMP - Downloads

BTW, there are many siggies in this thread that you still didn't use.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Marcel...

Is there? I need to go back and look then....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2009)

Like Marcel posted, I haven't spent one thin dime on any program. All Freeware.

and I give up! Looks like you'll never be satisfied...just like a $2 call-girl!!

Gnomey, I have no idea how fast this program counts. Its not in seconds. I tabbed it to 100 (something) and that is the time I got. The smaller .gif that I did I stretched to 130 and its slower.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2009)

The time was set with 1.3s. I have changed it for 5s.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

Good job Wojtek! Looks much better this way I think, easier on the eyes


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep..you are right. Here once again but with different Gif settings.I think this one looks much better.The frame time is the same 5s.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

For me that one is much more pixelated and doesn't look as good as the first one Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2009)

Hum... I have to check other settings.THX for infn my screen these look a little different. And now?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

Those are much better


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2009)

THX.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2009)

THX Wurger for cleaning them up! I will soon hopefully be as good as you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you very much once again Chris! Much obliged!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2009)

Njaco said:


> THX Wurger for cleaning them up! I will soon hopefully be as good as you!



I'm still waiting for that. There can be the next siggy master and I can get some holidays at last.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2009)

Wurger said:


> I'm still waiting for that. There can be the next siggy master and I can get some holidays at last.



Okay, Njaco for siggymaster, then


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2009)

Not looking for another one, but......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Would it be possible to make merge these two and make it into one siggy? Thought that change for the PTO group build....

Observe the number on the Wildcat! 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm...I think it's possible...

Almost forgot to mention that the 109 up there is a kickass pic!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, gave it a try. It's indeed a little crowded, but it's the best I could think of at the moment:


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a real beauty marcel! It sure is a keeper! Please do continue though....I know, I'm that gready!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2009)

As GG said, they are hard to combine. You'll need a physical border between them, like the Japan her in my example. Maybe I'll try again after my vacation


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

What!!??


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2009)

A new sig already?? I thought the one I made would last at least 6 months. I tell ya, ungrateful,........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good Marcel. I might give this a shot tomorrow.

Yeah Jan, you should keep your sigs for longer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Need to keep the designers busy and I want to have my own siggy thread d*mmit!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 29, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Looks good Marcel. I might give this a shot tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah Jan, you should keep your sigs for longer...



Thanks!

We created a ton of siggies in this thread, but Lucky hardly uses them


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2009)

Little something I ran off today.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2009)

I like Marcel's version with the island as a divider, it seems to work naturally...

Gnomey, I like your design...the battleship as a division is a cool idea! If this were commemorating the battle of Midway, the Yorktown would be perfect.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2009)

Can easily be changed and it would make a good Midway commeration. I just put Yamato there as it was the first thing that came to mind other than Japan to use as a divider.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Marcel (May 8, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Little something I ran off today.



Is looking good, Gnomey


----------



## Marcel (May 10, 2009)

Clearly Lucky is not satisfied. Okay, something more fancier?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

Super work Marcel!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

Holy Crap, Marcel!

You did a heck of a job on those!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2009)

Excellent work Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, let's see qhet Lucky thinks...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry Marcel... completely forgot about this one!  Outstanding work mate, you've outdone yourself...! 

Both are excellent...


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

Great work Marcel, perhaps a litle cluttered though?


----------



## Marcel (May 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Sorry Marcel... completely forgot about this one!  Outstanding work mate, you've outdone yourself...!
> 
> Both are excellent...



No prob, just fooling a little with you Lucky  Thanks



A4K said:


> Great work Marcel, perhaps a litle cluttered though?


Yep, but Luck explicitly requested those 2 pics merged and the customer is king 
Maybe better with a few SBD's deleted?


----------



## Marcel (May 11, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Maybe better with a few SBD's deleted?


Tried it:


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

Hmm, background looks a bit silly now


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

No.no it doesn't.But the general layout should be changed I thought. Put the Wildcat on left side and add some sky there to the background moved right.In this way the dive bomber can be seen as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2009)

Once again all you Masters Of Siggys....I'd like to apologize for keeping asking for new siggys everynow and then, but to my defence....I DO enjoy watching you create your masterpieces!


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Once again all you Masters Of Siggys....I'd like to apologize for keeping asking for new siggys everynow and then, but to my defence....I DO enjoy watching you create your masterpieces!



Don't appologise. If I didn't like it, I would just ignore it. But it's nice if you use them from time to time


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

keeps us sharp and on our toes!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

Ok maybe somethinh like this...?


----------



## Marcel (May 13, 2009)

Ah, very good one, master Wurger!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2009)

Nice one Wurger. However I think the wings on the Hellcat are too bright and should be dulled a bit.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2009)

In this way?


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2009)

That looks better but the white is still saturated so that it is hard to see (particularly on the star on the right wing). Of those lot the best is the second one although this could be less saturated with white/brightness/contrast as well.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2009)

Hum... to tell the truth it is very difficult to get the saturation down because when the wing looks good the rest of the Wildcat is becoming much more darker and all details on this appear invisible.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2009)

True, have you tried selecting only the wing and working with it alone to match the rest of it?


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2009)

Nop.. I have to try. THX for the advice.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 13, 2009)

Love the new sig Jan 8) Well done Marcel and Wojtek -masters you are


----------



## Marcel (May 13, 2009)

Fixed background of current sig for the new theme:


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2009)

Looking very nice Marcel.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful work! 



Just had to add this one....to my collection of possible siggies.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 5, 2009)

Being a novice at this game, I can't seem to get one to work. Any helpers?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Being a novice at this game, I can't seem to get one to work. Any helpers?


Always gotta start somewhere 

Have a look at this thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html, real good info and should steer you in the right direction as far as getting a sig loaded up.

If you need help with an image, feel free to start up a thread. There's some very talented folks here that will be able to give you a hand.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks GG, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 8, 2009)

Many thanks GG. I'm now up and running.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice one Vic, and very appropriate mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Downloaded it, the IrfanView that is! Now, how the h*ll do I use it?

Thought that I'd try and have some fun with these....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice! The last is pretty sharp.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Well what are you trying to accomplish is the question? 

To add text you just left click and make a box, then hit edit and it says "Insert text into selection." Click that then go to change font and you can do whatever your heart desires  

To resize hit image> resize/resample and then it gives you a whole bunch of options. The right side it has a whole bunch of different numbers of pixels. Click whatever and it *should* resize it. 

Sorry I can't give a better description! I have to go now. Hope it helps a bit...

To add effects go to image > effects. It is pretty cool some of the effects. Irfanview isn't one for siggy's just more resizing. But it's free


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Try to make my own sig's H, instead for harassing the poor souls here....  Give me a decade or two and I _might_ be half as good as Wojtek Co.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

How do you resize to get proper size for sig's and avatars, can you use the IrfanView or do I need something else as well?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2009)

You can Irfanview but sometimes sharpness is lost. Much better to use a graphics program like Photoshop or my favorite, GIMP.

Jan, I'll try to mess around with some of those pics for you alittle later.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, right, thanks a million Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

no worries. You want a xmas siggy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2009)

Aye...if you really don't mind. 

Is the Gimp thingy, something that you can download as well?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> You can Irfanview but sometimes sharpness is lost.



If the program settings for resizing aren't set correctly this can occur.Also you can use "Shift+S" key shortcut for making a pic sharpness better .


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Aye...if you really don't mind.
> 
> Is the Gimp thingy, something that you can download as well?



Yes and its for free!

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

How's this jan? Something quick. Trying to find a decent Cat pic to add.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking great Mate.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Yea I really like it!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)

And here is my attempt to...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Like all these ones to


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2009)

THX VB.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the two (christmas) balls.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> I like the two (christmas) balls.


OMG...I about blew my soda all over the monitor...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

I gotta work these fonts some more. I can't seem to get them as well as you guys.

Think you guys could do a thread on how to achieve different effects for fonts? Like the snow effect or the embossed effect or the two tone coloring?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2009)

Those are _beautiful_ Chris and Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> OMG...I about blew my soda all over the monitor...



Now that you mention it.....  

Great work both of you!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Now that you mention it.....
> 
> Great work both of you!



Thanks, guys - that was _just _the effect I was aiming for! 
Anyway - nice siggy, good job.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Yes and its for free!
> 
> GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program



Thanks for posting that! Photo Shop if you don't work with it enough is a real <cough>!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

Here Jan, throwing another one your way.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Dam, that's pretty sharp!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking really cool. I like the low pass. However have the pilot been permitted for that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh cr*p! Another top job Chris! You certainly don't make it easy to pick one, do you.....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2009)

Jeez, am I bored!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I just noticed something I can fix but I'm too dang tired now. Maybe tommorrow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Same here, tired. But I don't feel like sleeping. I did my homework, watched the Glen Beck show (that was DVR'd from Wed.) , worked on my P-40 almost all day. 

Wait, I actually have some time...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wish that you'd get bored more often Chris!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2009)

One always thinks "I could do thta too". Then reality sets in.......


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey thats pretty cool! I like his name on the Cat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice ones fellas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Downloaded the GIMP, so.....will see how it works this weekend maybe.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2009)

gonna take more than that! ! I've had it for 2 years and still discovering new stuff to do.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 30, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> OMG...I about blew my soda all over the monitor...


Dave...
I hope that's not a euphemism for something or other...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thought that I'd start playing with these.....

What the size to use for siggys again and how do add fonts to the GIMP???


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Keep getting,

*GIMP Message*
Invalid UTF-8 data in file 'C:\Documents and Settings\Pc UsEr\My Documents\Fonts II\BlackKnightFLF.zip'.

Annoying!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2009)

Jan, check my "Fonts" thread. I explained how to add fonts. GIMP does use them! Haven't had any problem.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Chris! I'll do that shortly....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

I really like the pick of the pair of Mossies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Same here....must have been some rush, flying at full speed at that level!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Still trying to figure out how to work the bl**dy GIMP.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 3, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Still trying to figure out how to work the bl**dy GIMP.....




Is this another euphemism?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2010)

Jan, repeat after me...

"Layers are my friend!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

"Layers are my friend!"


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2010)

Also repeat please - "onion has layers too."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

"Onion has layers too"


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2010)

"I'm saving money taking the time to learn this free program than wasting money buying Photoshop and all the classes to learn how to use it."


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

we got to get Jan a new siggy before All Saints Day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2010)

Didn't want to work with me, the GIMP. That's the official version, which I'm going to print and stick to!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Jan - a suggestion?
Please find some nice aircraft pics that you like, that's got plenty of (- alright, _some_!) air around the entire plane and no line of horizon in the background, and I'll see what I can whip together?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe I should try to put together a short GIMP tutorial.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Should I have to bring an apple now then, for each lesson?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Nah, more like a bottle of good red wine, and/or steaks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Haggis?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Try **** a' Leekie instead, then. And when it's coffee time, don't forget the shortbread. An' a wee dram.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just as well bring the whole coffee tray, eh? ......and ice cream and chocolate and....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Just...ditch the choccy and the ice stuff (- ew!), and bring in the Guinness plus crisps and salted peanuts, then.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Useful?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Wunderbar, Herr Lucky! Vielen dank! 

EDIT: Who's the artist? I like his style.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have no idea Maria. The first one is the box art from Eduards Bf 110E, the second.....I'll try to find out.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's one attempt:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2010)

That's looking r--e--a--l good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet work Maria!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2010)

Good one Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2010)

All thanks to Maria!  Need to figure out how to work this GIMP thingmajig!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2010)

That sig looks real nice Jan. 
Well done Maria. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2010)

Oops...delayed thanks, Wheelsup.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone that fancy taking a shot at doing my next siggy?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2010)

And I thought you were going to learn GIMP


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Have tried.....it's doing my tits.....nuts in!  

Maybe a tutorial?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Have tried.....it's doing my tits.....nuts in!
> 
> Maybe a tutorial?



I'll have to talk to Njaco. Maybe we could do a "GIMP for DUMMIES" together in the coming months. Meanwhile you'll have to wait for my contribution. Don't have time at the moment, but would love to play with the pics you posted.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

See if I can do anything with the help of Marcel's GIMP tutorial and one of these.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a quick one Jan.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

VERY COOL!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2010)

That's awesome Chris! Thanks man!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2010)

How about this one then? 8)
JG26's Uffz. Gerhard Vogt in his FW 190-A1 "Brown 13" (W. nr. 013) taxies past the Abbeville hangars.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice one Maria!  Need to get cracking on the Gimp, but me and and that _thing_ deosn't talk the same language!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think anyone or anything can talk Jan language...?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 23, 2010)

I think that in the process to learn how to speak "Jansk", we do need to drink a lot more Uisge Béatha. 
Slàinte mhòr agad!  (Tha mi airson Gàidhlig ionnsachadh...)


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2010)

Jan, took me a year to get comfortable with GIMP.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

But....you're clever!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

Wan't there a movie with the line, "Bring out the gimp!"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2010)

I think that you referring to 'The Gimp and I' mate...._or_ Forrest Gimp.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, its that time of year again! Here are few I did for you Jan and I'm still working on a couple other ones with different concepts. Hope you have fun with them!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 24, 2010)

First one is absolutely brilliant Chris!! Jan should send it out as his Christmas card!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the first one the best too. The brunette on the left is pretty cute.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

Great, it's bad enough his avatar distracts me, but now is siggy????


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, ok no more distractions. Here's another but not quite sure if its good.....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

I still like the first one Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh the pain...! Laughed so hard I've got pain in my sides!  
Love them, effing love them!

But, could yous try something with this one, pretty please?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone?  I'll pay in booze....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

Hoes this for a quick one?


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sorry, but when I look at that picture I expect to see Jochen Peiper peeking around a tree!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2010)

Not bad Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking very good. However the red letters for wishes , aren't too readable. Generally the red colour doesn't fit to the image.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2010)

You'ree right. I tried different colots but nothing seemed to work. So I went with a holiday color.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2010)

I see.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2010)

JAN "Felicis Tredecim"
"I´m going back to the front to relax" 
"THE BLACK CATS FLIES TONIGHT"
"Find your enemy and shoot him down - everything else is unimportant!" 
"When you're out of F-8's... You're out of fighters!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it possible to make one pic of the GB profiles? I kept getting some yiddi yadda about more than 500 letters, even though it's less now than before. So I had to remove my quotes...  Go figure....


----------



## imalko (Dec 20, 2010)

I had to do the same thing with my GB icons in order to be able to change my siggy on my own. Anyway, here you go Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Much obliged Igor, my friend....thanks! 

Thanks a million for the siggy as well Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, yeah.....I know, I'm pest!  But, can someone do anything with this one please, eeerrrrmmmmm.......pretty please?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone? Pretty please sugar on top....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

What do you want to have done with it?  It looks great to me.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

A couple of my attempts:


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice work Maria.....don't stop now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Nice work Maria.....don't stop now!



...then please supply me with some more possible sig pics? 
It isn't easy making siggys for you when I don't know what pics you like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Easy!? Sorry Maria, I'm not that kinda boy! lmao! 

Hang on then.....and thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a few....enjoy!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, well, well.......someone's been busy!  Nice work Maria!


----------



## imalko (Jan 29, 2011)

How about this one then...? I slightly modified my favorite aviation art piece "Winter Patrol" by Nicholas Trudgian. It even features a "13" and one of the most famous no less - Gunther Rall's Bf 109G-2 "Black 13" of JG 52 in flight over the Caucasus mountains in November 1942.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 29, 2011)

How about This one??????


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooh......competition I see!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2011)

Wait a second, does that say "For a Good time call Lucky???????????"


----------



## N4521U (Jan 30, 2011)

Good one Berser!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup! A gooood time that they won't remember!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 30, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Yup! A gooood time that they won't remember!



Talk about self incrimination


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Weeellll........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Would someone of our siggy magicians mind making me a new siggy please? 
Couldn't really pick one, so gathered six of them pics suitable...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 16, 2012)

The top one is all you Lucky

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2012)

I was kinda eyeballin' the second one down, with the Fw190s...for some odd reason


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2012)

Had some free time...
















I like the last one best. 

Haven't done much with the first two as I didn't feel the pictures needed anything hence, just added a border and text.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

Agree with you mate! 
Nice ones! 8)


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2012)

Hey Jan, don't know if this will work for you. Still working on some of the others.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2012)

Ha..


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2012)

Nice!

I really like the 109


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2012)

Holy Cr*p!  Awesome!

Love the work, help fellas, can't thank you lot enough.....


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2012)

WE didn't forget ya!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2012)

Not an addition, just in case someone is looking for a Fw 190 siggy....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 13, 2012)

That is very cool!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2012)

Sure is mate, kinda like it myself....but..


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2012)

oh, you know me and my spacey LW pics!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2012)

Indeed I do...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

This one would be cool as a siggy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

I favor the '109 myself, I guess that is no suprise.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2012)

Lots of good artwork choices to make a next siggy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm kind of drawn to those Fw190s for some reason...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kinda like the top one (steam and proper aircraft, no wonder) and the last few with '13' in them....

The other three are beautiful with them skies!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2012)

The F-4 Shark mouth looks good to me. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yip! Saved for the obvious reason being, she's taking off from USS Coral Sea! 8)


----------



## Marcel (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice pics Lucky, I would like to try one. Unfortunately it'll have to wait for a few days more. A sudden death of a friend during Christmas makes that I have to travel north and stay for while. Next week I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear that Marcel!


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 29, 2012)

Go with the 109, it is very well done, good subject and it has 13 in it.

Found this 13 in my aviation art file








am looking for any other shot of a/c with 13 in them 2700 to look thru


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 29, 2012)

another one


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rusty. Go here to Jan's "13" thread...http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/questions-kits-decals-tools-pilots/13s-16114.html The world's supply of aircraft numbered 13. 68 pages and counting

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2012)

Marcel said:


> Nice pics Lucky, I would like to try one. Unfortunately it'll have to wait for a few days more. A sudden death of a friend during Christmas makes that I have to travel north and stay for while. Next week I'll see what I can do.


Sorry to hear the sad news, Marcel


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> Rusty. Go here to Jan's "13" thread...http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/questions-kits-decals-tools-pilots/13s-16114.html The world's supply of aircraft numbered 13. 68 pages and counting
> 
> Geo



or if ya want to know all about Lucky....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/get-lucky-12564.html


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Grau and Lucky, unfortunately it's part of life.

But I'm back and fired up the Gimp. Tried this, not sure if you like it. It's been a long time, so I'm not up to speed, yet:


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good Marcel!! and sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2012)

Really nice work Marcel. I like the F4 the best.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2012)

Well heck, I would have difficulty picking a favorite out of those two...they're both great


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Well heck, I would have difficulty picking a favorite out of those two...they're both great


Thanks,
knowing Lucky, he will pick none  

Saw a rough edge on the phantom, Lucky, I repaired it below


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2012)

After a few pints, I'll pick anything....




I should not have said that, I should _not_ have said that!



Great stuff Marcel!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, that certainly explains some things!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> After a few pints, I'll pick anything....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But is it anything like you had in mind? Or do you want to have it simpler, without really changing the pictures? Which picture do you really want me to try?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, Lucky, another attempt:


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking very good. But the Jan's nick is almost unreadable, methinks.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2012)

Wurger said:


> Looking very good. But the Jan's nick is almost unreadable, methinks.


Yup and the resize makes it worse. No time now, will look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

True!
You guys usually knows what I want before I do myself! 
Really like the idea there Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2013)

How's this?

Original:





siggy-size:





Edit:
Added subtle 3d effect to raft and flyers:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2013)

Much better. What about replacing of the white background with the light grey colour of the forum one?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2013)

You can see that? On my monitor I can hardly see it. I think I just should make it transparant, I think, will be independant from the background then.

Let's see what it looks like...

PNG with transparancy:





JPG with background color (JPG doesn't support transparancy):





edit, when posting I see that the PNG is not quite good, still some traces of pixels left, but the jpg seems okay, what does it look like on other monitors?
If it looks okay, than this is my final version, let's wait what Lucky thinks of it...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep, I agree with you on the PNG image. The JPG looks much better and I would follow this one. A good job Marcel.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 1, 2013)

Since Jan has a love for "cats", good call on the pic Marcel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2013)

That does look pretty nice. I like it how Jan is able to save people while he is out on a beer run.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

I dropped a keg! 

_Very_ nice work Marcel!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)

Marcel said:


> ...*what does it look like on other monitors*?
> If it looks okay, than this is my final version, let's wait what Lucky thinks of it...


It looks outstanding!

Well done!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. And Jan, thanks for the exercise.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't mind putting you wizards in excercise!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm glad to see you're using that Holiday sig again...it's been years since it was made


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

Need to clean up me PC, make a 'Siggy' folder!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)

lol...it could come in handy


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just as a proper Polish, Czech or such beer!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)

yes indeed!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Just as a proper Polish, Czech or such beer!


Pivo is all you need. 

But do you have enough siggies for now Jan? I'm taking a break


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2013)

No.no.. not "pivo" but "piwo"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

....or Tyskie or Zywiec or....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2013)

And what did I say ? .... piwo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2013)

All this beer, would of course, have to be washed down, by some tasty vodka, right Wojtek my friend?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2013)

Beer+vodka=suicide  These two can never be mixed. Unless you are going to use the so-called u-bootcik for fuddling of a girl in an inn. The ratio is a pint + a noggin of vodka. 100% of success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't forgot about this one Marcel, will soon be using it!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2013)

That's ok Jan, I actually like the black cat you have


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2013)

Marcel said:


> JPG with background color (JPG doesn't support transparancy):
> View attachment 220290
> 
> 
> If it looks okay, than this is my final version, let's wait what Lucky thinks of it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, making a sig out of that would certainly be one hell of a challenge


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Is there a problem? I don't see one!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2014)

Had some time:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2014)

Very cool! Shame there is not enough room, you could have the search light beams make the Roman numeral for 13.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool! Shame there is not enough room, you could have the search light beams make the Roman numeral for 13.



Good idea, have to think about that one.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2014)

Not sure about the 13, with some fantasy you can see it in the pic, but overall composition has changed drastically:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2014)

Well done Marcel.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful work Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2014)

Great work Marcel!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Perhaps for his personal use...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2014)

How about something like this?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't stop now.....
I know, I'm greedy! lol
Maybe (if possible) add the RAF Pathfinder badge somewhere (top one)....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2014)

I know that it's early, but.....I think that I've found this years Christmas siggy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice, I'd go for that. And I could be building a Tiffie around that time too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool...! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone fancy to doll this one up for the Christmas and New Year period?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks great Jan


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nothing to see hear, move along

Geo

DANG, wrong thread


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2014)

True, nothing to see here...

Oooh....look what I've got!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Anyone fancy to doll this one up for the Christmas and New Year period?


What's wrong with the one I made for ya' back in '08?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that one, nothing at all...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 11, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> What's wrong with the one I made for ya' back in '08?
> 
> View attachment 278855


It's old. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2014)

Yea, that's just so 2008.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> It's old.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Looks better than yours! 



vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, that's just so 2008.


Uh huh...and where is your Christmas sig, hmmm?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't do christmas siggies. I hate christmas 

Hope they won't do a christmas banner again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2014)

Marcel said:


> I don't do christmas siggies. I hate christmas
> 
> Hope they won't do a christmas banner again.


Maybe you should borrow Karl's "Bah Humbug" avatar!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Maybe you should borrow Karl's "Bah Humbug" avatar!



I was thinking alonge these lines:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2014)

This is getting old fast, bit like 2008...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think that some people has either.....

1: Had too much to drink....
2: Schmoked something, that doesn't agree with them....
3: Had their meds mixed up, during the last round....
4: Had a too powerful shock therapy....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> This is getting old fast, bit like 2008...


At least no one is trying to party like it's 1999...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> At least no one is trying to party like it's 1999...



True, as by looking at things, you're partying like it's _1969!_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2015)

Who fancy having (pretty please) a crack on doing a new siggy for me...?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2015)

Where is the 13 on them...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2015)

I love that last one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2015)

That bottom picture certainly is badass, thirteen or no thirteen


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Love the last one as well.....makes you think that the 'sh*t is about to hit the fan', now would be a good time to take cover!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nobody? 





Lucky13 said:


> Who fancy having (pretty please) a crack on doing a new siggy for me...?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry Jan; for a siggie, imma thinkin'.....#1 or #4, the rest look too busy. Time to overhaul the current one though.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Kinda lean towards the #4 myself buddy...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2015)

Last one is great to use if you would have a complete right wing in the picture. One could make it fly out of the screen with a ragged hole in the canvas, a bit like my old siggy.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2015)

What about this idea?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2015)

That is _awesome_ Marcel! 8)

Edit: Meant to ask, can it be done with a clear or the same background colour as the forum?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> That is _awesome_ Marcel! 8)
> 
> Edit: Meant to ask, can it be done with a clear or the same background colour as the forum?



Of course, although with the two skins, one of them is bound to be wrong. I'll try to set it up with a transparant background. I'll make some more improvements. Question is: will it work if we cut down to siggy-size?
Will be tomorrow or later, though. First have to play with my band 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2015)

In your own time Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2015)

Test..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2017)

Blimey....have I had this one two years already!?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 27, 2017)

Time for a new one than. I need to change mine too since the twin Engine GB is over


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yip! 
We need to get this siggy hysteria going again!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 27, 2017)

[Bracing myself] Oh no? Really?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> [Bracing myself] Oh no? Really?



Oh but aye, you know you want to!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2017)

Change is always good. Not that I'll be changing mine anytime soon...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2019)

Time to revive the siggy frenzy, eh? 











Anyone who fancy a shot at these two? 
Pretty please!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

It needs to be a "Black Cat"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry Jan. Don't have time for it anymore.


----------

